# So tired of this stupid car!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You made a single mistake - didn't change dealerships. The fact that you have a dealership that can't fix your car isn't a reflection on GM in general but is a major reflection on the crappy franchise system we have for cars in this country.

PM the Chevy Customer Care folks here and see if between them and you you can find a better dealership. Yours can't fix a paper bag.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

I have an extended warranty contract with the dealership,so if it isnt just a powertrain issue that is covered under the man warranty it would cost tons to fix at another dealership.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

So you bought a extended warranty that can only deal with the dealer you bought it from?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Turbo is covered under the powertrain warranty: Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet

Really sounds like your dealer sucks big time. curious, what type of oil are you using and how often are you changing it?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi A&J Cruzin,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with your vehicle. I understand that you have taken your vehicle to the dealership and the concern has not been resolved. We will be glad to look further into this for you and document your concern within our system. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership if any extra help is needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A&J Cruzin said:


> I have an extended warranty contract with the dealership,so if it isnt just a powertrain issue that is covered under the man warranty it would cost tons to fix at another dealership.


Pull that contract out and ready it carefully. If it's a GMPP contract any GM dealership should honor it. If not and it is dealership specific you may have to eat the cost of that contract to get your car repaired correctly. In this case once another dealership repairs your car I would strongly advise talking to a lawyer about getting your money back on the contract since the selling dealership was unable to honor the the contract.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

to nick993.... yup ext warranty is only for where i bought the car,its bumper to bumper till 100k with 100.00 deduct. I know its my mistake on not asking more questions about the ext warranty at the time i got the car,,it was a case of i needed a car quick,my wife liked it,and lack of sleep..after working all night and being up for over 24hrs at the time of purchase...stupid me.

to spacedout...i knew a few of the techs there,,but not the one who has worked on it the last 2 times. and the service manager has helped me out in the past..so i give them the benefit of the doubt...as for the tech, i dont want him to work on it again,after the last 2 times he has worked on it..the first time he replaced the ac compressor he over filled it,and i had to return to fix it. then the las time i knew it wasnt right when i started it up and put it in gear when i left the service bay,and came right back in. he should have known it wasnt right when he test drove it after we was finished with it... and ive always used mobil 1 full syn and i change it between 3000 and 5000 miles...it just depends on timing and when i get to do it.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

to kristen, im going to take the car in on monday,and let them know what has happended and see what they have to say. If I have any problems,or have to push anything ill let you know. and thank you,its nice to have the chevy care team on the site to lend a hand when needed. i could also call my father in-law,he is a gm exet,maybe he could help.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

A&J Cruzin said:


> to nick993.... yup ext warranty is only for where i bought the car,its bumper to bumper till 100k with 100.00 deduct. I know its my mistake on not asking more questions about the ext warranty at the time i got the car,,it was a case of i needed a car quick,my wife liked it,and lack of sleep..after working all night and being up for over 24hrs at the time of purchase...stupid me.
> 
> .


 There is no such thing as an extended warranty as these are service contracts. I had a house Dealer Warranty once for a year in writing signed by the G.M. Better than nothing at the time! Never heard of a contract that didn't permit you to take your Car to a network of repair facilities. I notice the GMPP tells you to take it to your selling dealer although you can go anywhere as mentioned above. I went with the Platinum $0 deductible. Great investment!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Eddy . We don't want any broke Cruzens around here , so we encourage the owners to get a reputable dealer that has the capability to properly repair , mantain and keep in good working order Because we love our cruzens . Shoot some members even give em names and fall in love with they're inanimate objects . Dang that's a sore sight to see .. Just look at Smurfs he lives near you .


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Everything you've described is covered under the standard 10/100k mile powertrain warranty. Bring it to another dealer. If the radio breaks or the steering wheel falls off. Bring it back to the other one.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Xwhatever. Bring it to another dealer. I'll be nice and say I wouldn't want that dealer fixing a broken pen.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Xwhatever. Bring it to another dealer. I'll be nice and say I wouldn't want that dealer fixing a broken pen.


Sure would be nice to know if GM is doing anything about all of these "Can't/Won't" service departments we keep hearing about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Sure would be nice to know if GM is doing anything about all of these "Can't/Won't" service departments we keep hearing about.


The automobile dealership associations have way too much clout for anyone to do do anything about this. Look at what's happening to Tesla Motors. Personally I think the car manufacturers should tell the state governments that they will be opening their own service centers, wholly owned by the manufacturer to service their cars. If the local service center can't fix a car they would have direct lines to the engineers who designed the car and have the ability to request the appropriate engineering staff to either fly out or assist remotely.

It would take a concerted effort by all the major auto manufacturers to change this.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The automobile dealership associations have way too much clout for anyone to do do anything about this. Look at what's happening to Tesla Motors.


While I agree that the ADA lobby has way too much clout, I have seen car manufacturers deal with questionable dealerships here in town. Chrysler yanked two franchises because customers complained they were misusing discounts and rebates. Ford pulled one due to customers complaining about bad service. I still hope that the social media folks that GM has put in place are feeding customer complaints up the food chain. We'll see if Ms. Bara ever hears the chatter.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

This is why I love living in the Twin Cities. I hear many times over on different forums about people having problems and only having a dealership or two in a certain area. I've got a dozen or more less than half an hour from me.

Take it elsewhere and see what they say. You don't have to have them work on it if they will charge you and it isn't covered under warranty.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong, but when something like a/c or turbo is replaced with a new one, isn't the new part warranted the same as the original was?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The dealership will tell you no. But my dads friend went through this with a 2012 ram 1500 bumper when they told him it was replaced so its no linger warrantied. He contacted our regional office and they made the dealership accept the fact that there was still a warranty on the new parts


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but when something like a/c or turbo is replaced with a new one, isn't the new part warranted the same as the original was?


Say, for example, the A/C compressor fails during the base car warranty of three years thirty six thousand miles.
The failure occured at the twenty four month point and the odometer was at twenty four thousand miles.
The repair will only be warrantied for the remainder of the base warranty, or twelve months or twelve thousand miles.

If the repair was still during warranty but with only one month and one thousand miles remaining, that is all the warranty has to cover......so if it takes a dump again at the sixth month after repair or fourty two thousand miles showing, the owner is out of luck.

However, to add further confusion, G.M. has a limited parts and labor warranty for repairs that the customer has paid for.
Using the A/C example, again, same car has exceeded its warranty by miles....now showing fifty thousand.
The A/C compressor has failed.
The customer pays for the repair but in this case, G.M. warranties customer paid part and labor for twelve months or twelve thousand miles under their parts and service warranty.

Rob


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have had friends make a claim under warranty and they were told that the part carried the same warranty as the original part and would be repaired or replaced on that basis. I have 3 year or 100,000k warranty on my diesel and the dealer has given me a free further 3 years, only catch is I have to use the dealer for service. I was quoted about 50% of the dealer charges to get serviced elsewhere. So I guess free is expensive.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

First things first, if the Turbo was glowing RED after that short drive. I would ask them to come tow it to the dealership.
I wouldn't be driving it at all..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> First things first, if the Turbo was glowing RED after that short drive. I would ask them to come tow it to the dealership.
> I wouldn't be driving it at all..


Agreed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who commented,and for letting me vent and getting feedback for it. The cruze will go in tomorrow morning,and will probably need another new turbo. So two turbos in 58000 miles...I have enjoyed the car,its fun to drive on curvy roads with the windows down and hearing the turbo spool,well that's when it actually running right. It has its days,and they are way too up and down. One day its running like a scalded dog,and the next you have to pray it will pass the slow car in front of you quck enough to not get hit on a two lane rd, on days like that, I just end up driving like granny in front of me.

The cruze Is my 5th turbo car so im used to how weather and such effect a turbo. Just hoping its right this time.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think you can really say you had two turbo failures in 58K, more like one and another not installed properly causing you issues again. 

Only reason your turbo would be glowing red hot, lack of oil or water cooling. Whats your coolant surge tank level look like?


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

ill have to check on that one spacedout, didn't look at that. but the weird thing was when the first one was replaced,and was rattling and making noise,it had a ton more power than it ever had. when I drove it out of the bay and into the parking lot,i did goose it for a sec,and the tires just spun,it has never done that before. After I got it back when they were finished it was "normal" but it was surging from time to time,so I took it back again,and they downloaded a new program to it,or what ever, and the surging wasn't as easy to feel,but I could still tell it was there.the service manager actually tried to tell me it was my intake causing the surging,to that I replied, it had never done it before you "fixed" it. so Ill probably take it to another place,but I still want to take it to the fist one to see what they say. Ido have about 5 chevy dealerships around the central Arkansas area to deal with.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

well I just checked the coolant res,and it was near the bottom of the tank....so I wonder if its been burning it off or what..i don't know. but I will stop and run a code scan in the morning and see what the code is before I take it in,ill just have to make sure I don't clear the code.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

A&J Cruzin said:


> well I just checked the coolant res,and it was near the bottom of the tank....so I wonder if its been burning it off or what..i don't know. but I will stop and run a code scan in the morning and see what the code is before I take it in,ill just have to make sure I don't clear the code.


My cruze has used a few inches of coolant a year since I got it. I may have a slow water pump leak as that seems to be a pretty common problem with the cruze. I would point out the low coolant when you take it in.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Codes will clear on you really fast. I had codes and they literally cleared moving the car off the tow truck to the service bay. The chances of you getting the dreaded "Customer Concern Not Duplicated" are low in your situation.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow, 2 turbos in 58K miles. I recently sold my 85 Mercedes DT to a friend. The original Garrett turbocharger has never required service after 250K miles, 29 years.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I don't think you can really say you had two turbo failures in 58K, more like one and another not installed properly causing you issues again.
> 
> Only reason your turbo would be glowing red hot, lack of oil or water cooling. Whats your coolant surge tank level look like?


Fuel/air mix is WAY out of whack.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Fuel/air mix is WAY out of whack.


Question from a turbo-phobe. What else inside the engine could this have damaged?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Question from a turbo-phobe. What else inside the engine could this have damaged?


Exhaust valves and cylinder temps would also be very, very hot. In turbo cars, especially those that put down torque at a lower RPM than a naturally aspirated engine, the exhaust valves are usually sodium-filled to keep from burning a valve under high-load conditions.

I actually wonder if a massive intake air leak is causing this.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I hope you get your car situation under control there A&J, definitely sound like dealer issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> to kristen, im going to take the car in on monday,and let them know what has happended and see what they have to say. If I have any problems,or have to push anything ill let you know. and thank you,its nice to have the chevy care team on the site to lend a hand when needed. i could also call my father in-law,he is a gm exet,maybe he could help.


Hello A&J, 

We look forward to your update today. If you have any questions or concerns while at the dealership today, please do not hesitate to reach out via private message. 

Erica Tiffany (Assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

well I have an update for you all. the service dept said it was the new coil pac that I put on it oct that was the problem,it was misfiring. well that's what they said,and when I went to go pick the car up, I drove out of the parking lot and it wasn't fixed at all..it was still doing the same exact thing...so I guess the tech never drove it after replacing the part,if they even did that. there is no way you could say it was fixed if you actually drove it. so it cost me 100.00 for my deductible,or it would have cost 100.00 for the tech to even look at it. but all I had to do was drive it to the mazda dealership down the road,and trade the car in. the sales manager is a friend of mine and knew all about the problems I was having. both dealerships are owned by the same company. so maybe the chevy dealership will get it right this time..its their problem now... 

I am the new owner of a 2014 mazda 3 hatchback. and since I used to work there I got a great deal. im happy. but I will actually miss the cruze alittle...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A&J, It sounds like you made the right decision. Since the Chevy dealership couldn't fix your car I think you did the best thing you could - dump the car. Unfortunately someone else will now get it and have the same problems.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> but all I had to do was drive it to the mazda dealership down the road,and trade the car in. the sales manager is a friend of mine and knew all about the problems I was having. both dealerships are owned by the same company. so maybe the chevy dealership will get it right this time..its their problem now...


 This is similar to what I ended up doing. While my car was in the shop for 15 days, I looked at new cars, first Honda, then BMW. The evening I picked up my Cruze from the Chevy dealer, the BMW dealer agreed to meet me at a convenient location with my new car, he would drive the Cruze to his home and the next day to work. I was a little nervous as the Cruze at first seemed to run pretty strong but then was stuttering and lost a little power but no smoke on my way to meet up with him. The stumbling cleared and I made it to the meet point. I advised that the car ran a little funny - my sales guy said that is what warranties are for. The dealer said the car ran fine when he drove it. Very happy with my 2104 320i.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> but all I had to do was drive it to the mazda dealership down the road,and trade the car in. the sales manager is a friend of mine and knew all about the problems I was having.


Wow! Exactly the same scenario I had with a POS Ford. I traded it in for a 323 sedan and the guy that worked the trade for me was a friend that happened to be the sales manager of the Mazda dealership. FWIW, I drove that 323 for 10 years and over 100K miles and nothing ever broke on it, except the normal wear items. My '03 Protege5 has only had the thermostat break (last Aug.) in the 90K miles we've owned it. Good Luck with your new hatch.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

_*
A&J*_,

So sorry to learn of all the problems you endured with your Cruze, and I don't blame you one bit for finally throwing in the towel on it and moving on. I know from personal experience how frustrating and disappointing it can be to lose all confidence in the reliability and durability of a vehicle: it's a matter of broken, usually irreparable, trust. In my case, the car that broke my heart and wallet was a highly-touted Subaru.

Never again.

Every story of difficult trial deserves a happy ending and I'm glad to hear the good news that you selected what most every automotive journalist on the planet considers to be at the head of the compact class ... the all-new Mazda3. Wishing you many rewarding years of miles and smiles in your new ride. _Hope you went with 'Soul Red' ......._

- -
UlyssesSG


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> well I have an update for you all. the service dept said it was the new coil pac that I put on it oct that was the problem,it was misfiring. well that's what they said,and when I went to go pick the car up, I drove out of the parking lot and it wasn't fixed at all..it was still doing the same exact thing...so I guess the tech never drove it after replacing the part,if they even did that. there is no way you could say it was fixed if you actually drove it. so it cost me 100.00 for my deductible,or it would have cost 100.00 for the tech to even look at it. but all I had to do was drive it to the mazda dealership down the road,and trade the car in. the sales manager is a friend of mine and knew all about the problems I was having. both dealerships are owned by the same company. so maybe the chevy dealership will get it right this time..its their problem now...
> 
> I am the new owner of a 2014 mazda 3 hatchback. and since I used to work there I got a great deal. im happy. but I will actually miss the cruze alittle...


Hey A&J Cruzin,

Thank you for the update. I apologize that you had to turn your Cruze in, and I'm sure it was hard to say goodbye. I'm happy that you were taken care of and you are happy with the new vehicle. Have a great day .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey A&J Cruzin,
> 
> Thank you for the update. I apologize that you had to turn your Cruze in, and I'm sure it was hard to say goodbye. I'm happy that you were taken care of and you are happy with the new vehicle. Have a great day .
> 
> ...


Wonder if customer care will follow up with the dealer to let them know how they lost another customer over there poor service?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Well at least you are happy now A&J


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Best of luck with the new car.

My best friend has owned a 2009 Mazda 3 for 70,000 completely trouble-free miles. It's fun to drive, too.


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I've had the Mazda 3 for about a week now. I'm enjoying it,with just normal driving I've got it to 43mpg,back road driving. Not driving for gas mileage just driving to enjoy it. .. black 5 door with sand interior. For about the same price I paid for the cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

A&J Cruzin said:


> Well I've had the Mazda 3 for about a week now. I'm enjoying it,with just normal driving I've got it to 43mpg,back road driving. Not driving for gas mileage just driving to enjoy it. .. black 5 door with sand interior. For about the same price I paid for the cruze.


Glad to hear you got your situation fixed, hopefully you did not have to take a huge loss as most of us would to make any kind of trade.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I feel the original posters pain. I hate my car too. Nothing but problems my dealer ship says are as they should be.


----------



## flstc1450 (Dec 31, 2013)

All I can say is ... I relate.
Even with assistance from Chevy Customer care, my Cruze already started to cost me for repairs after just 55K miles. The dealer had the "so what" attitude, and with all the recalls ( 4 ) along with multiple problems from the A/C, transmission, water pump, electronic HVAC controls and a bad door check, I decided I could no longer trust the car.
This was my first GM product and with this experience, it will be my last. Heads up GM ... your chance for a consumer household with 2 cars ... is lost forever.
I traded for a 2015 Chrysler 200 S and so far the car exceeds my expectations. Mileage is better, and the car is heavier with a larger 4 cylinder engine, it's also smoother with a refined transmission. 
One thing I will say, my wife loved the Cruze, but reliability, and a car I could trust, trumped her love of the car.


----------



## Johnny M. (Feb 24, 2012)

A&J Cruzin said:


> Hello to all,I havn't been on in a while,not much spare time. But I figured I would come vent. This cruze has had its share of problems over the almost three years I have owned it. Now another one,and I'm sick of it,but its not worth a **** to trade in and the shop can never seem to fix it right. Im on my 3rd ac compressor,and my second turbo,at 55k miles. Its been to the shop many times cause it just hasn't ran right the past 2 years. The last time it was at the shop was late sept or early oct when the 2nd compressor and new turbo were installed. When it was "finshed" it rattled and ran like crap,I didn't even leave the parking lot of the dealership. I went right back into the service drive and let the manager know. Come to find out the tech didn't even tighten the bolts on the turbo,and one of the brackets for the pressure line of the ac was broken. So it had ran ok again till about 2 weeks ago,and it started its new problem of hesitating and missing at random times, then if full throttle was used it would buck and jump like a standard with a messed up clutch,along with a slight burning smell. Then tonight I left my house to go to the store, it did the usual mess ups with the burning smell,but this time I heard popping and the trac control light came on along with the stabli trac message, and the check engine light finally came on. So when I got home I opened the hood and the turbo was glowing red, it shouldn't be like that after only 4 miles with speeds not going over 45mph. Also the turbo had burnt oil on it. Too bad it didn't catch on fire. This has been the worst car I have ever had, and Ive had some bad cars. This has been my first GM product and most likely my last.


Traded mine in after the battery leaked and corroded the harness and bolts under the battery tray, the transmission was removed for a leak and it started delaying between shifts. The engine started to hesitate longer when trying to pull out into traffic. Thought I would buy it for the 40 mpg, but it only got 28-32 in real life checking it with a calculator. Just take the hit in wallet and get another car. You'll sleep better at night. ?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Johnny M. said:


> Traded mine in after the battery leaked and corroded the harness and bolts under the battery tray, the transmission was removed for a leak and it started delaying between shifts. The engine started to hesitate longer when trying to pull out into traffic. Thought I would buy it for the 40 mpg, but it only got 28-32 in real life checking it with a calculator. Just take the hit in wallet and get another car. You'll sleep better at night. 


Did you buy an eco?


----------



## luckyblue (Jul 9, 2013)

*lemon law*

There are lemon law rights for every state you need to investigate this ASAP through your state lemon law car rights you may get money refunded or a new car in the place of the car you have now KEN FAIRBANKS)))


A&J Cruzin said:


> Hello to all,I havn't been on in a while,not much spare time. But I figured I would come vent. This cruze has had its share of problems over the almost three years I have owned it. Now another one,and I'm sick of it,but its not worth a **** to trade in and the shop can never seem to fix it right. Im on my 3rd ac compressor,and my second turbo,at 55k miles. Its been to the shop many times cause it just hasn't ran right the past 2 years. The last time it was at the shop was late sept or early oct when the 2nd compressor and new turbo were installed. When it was "finshed" it rattled and ran like crap,I didn't even leave the parking lot of the dealership. I went right back into the service drive and let the manager know. Come to find out the tech didn't even tighten the bolts on the turbo,and one of the brackets for the pressure line of the ac was broken.
> So it had ran ok again till about 2 weeks ago,and it started its new problem of hesitating and missing at random times, then if full throttle was used it would buck and jump like a standard with a messed up clutch,along with a slight burning smell. Then tonight I left my house to go to the store, it did the usual mess ups with the burning smell,but this time I heard popping and the trac control light came on along with the stabli trac message, and the check engine light finally came on. So when I got home I opened the hood and the turbo was glowing red, it shouldn't be like that after only 4 miles with speeds not going over 45mph. Also the turbo had burnt oil on it.
> 
> Too bad it didn't catch on fire. This has been the worst car I have ever had, and Ive had some bad cars. This has been my first GM product and most likely my last.


----------

